# Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green WS-0N Wash and Wipe



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been looking at some rinseless washes. Ordered some DJ Loe. been looking at the rinseless from meg's as it's in bulck. and I came across the one from Wolf's Chemicals. anyone used it before?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

"bump"


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304059
Have a look here


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks


----------

